# Microsoft Visual Studio 2005 on Mac OS X 10.5 Leopard



## Unrach (May 5, 2008)

Hi everyone =D

Im new to the forums and Im about to buy a MacBook Pro in a few days, but I was wonderings if there is a way to run "Microsoft Visual Studio 2005" on that Mac. I need it for school. Im so sick of all the microsoft products and stuff so thats why Im buying a Mac. But I will still need that stupid "Microsoft Visual Studio 2005"

I found this website: mono-project.com
But Im not sure if that is something good..

And some last question is; when I install a heavy application on my PC like "Microsoft Visual Studio 2005". My PC will slow down allot and when I uninstall this application my PC will still go a bit slower.
Does mac exualy also have that problem? I gues not but I'd like to be sure.

Thanks allot anywayz!

Cheers, Jordy aka Unrach.


----------



## KenDRhyD (May 5, 2008)

Using Boot Camp you can boot the MacBook into Windows and run it that way. Alternatively you can install Parallels or Fusion and then install a Windows virtual machine and then install Visual Studio and run it that way. I have managed to do this very successfully, running Windows XP, Vista and 2003 server inside virtual machines on a Mac!


----------



## Captain Code (May 5, 2008)

VMWare or Parallels is perfect.  You should have at least 2GB of RAM because you will be running 2 operating systems.  I did all my VS stuff in Parallels last year and I had no reason to have a real Windows computer.  I made a 10GB virtual disk which is enough to install VS with only one or two languages.  Don't install everything you don't need like J# or ASP if you don't need it because it takes up space for no reason.


----------



## Unrach (May 6, 2008)

Thanks allot.
I know VMware but I wasnt sure if that would work.

Cheers Unrach =)


----------



## Smokey Way (Oct 27, 2009)

Unrach said:


> Hi everyone =D
> 
> Im new to the forums and Im about to buy a MacBook Pro in a few days, but I was wonderings if there is a way to run "Microsoft Visual Studio 2005" on that Mac. I need it for school. Im so sick of all the microsoft products and stuff so thats why Im buying a Mac. But I will still need that stupid "Microsoft Visual Studio 2005"
> 
> ...


Dear Unrach, 

I'm having the same situation like yours. Well, what I do is I installed Windows XP SP2 on my MBP via bootcamp tool. then, I installed Visual Studio 2005. When you wanna use it, just boot Windows XP by pressing and hold "option" button at the startup. 

Hope this solve up your problem!

Peace & Good Karma,
Smokey Way


----------

